# Sex of 2nd Dog



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Right now I am researching GSDs and breeders in the hopes of bring a new puppy into the family next spring. I will be getting a working line GSD and doing agility, obedience, and he or she will join us on all our adventures.

My question is this: I have a seven-year-old neutered male Papillon. He is a doll and loves most other dogs (small and large). However, we have struggled with him marking indoors. Because of this, I'm worred about which sex of puppy I should bring home. Right now Jester, our Papillon, can never be unsupervised. We've learned that that works best. He gets to play with us and be with us, but he has to be in the same room or else penned up. 

Currently, Jester is an only dog. But he spent most of his life as one of three dogs. Before I moved out of my family's house, he was with two females, a golden retriever and yorkie. 

Does anyone have any tips on which sex of dog I should get. Or does it not really matter?

Thanks for your help!
Erin


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

if he has a "marking" problem i would consider sticking with females. By bringing another male into the house (neutered or not) i think it would just escalade his problem.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

The safe rout to go is a female


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Male/female pairings are much more likely to get along with one another long term than male/male or (the worst) female/female. So I agree, if the current dog is a male, make the 2nd dog a female.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the tips everyone! Looks like I'll be getting a little girl next year!


----------

